# difficile de s'habituer à un Ipad après un portable?



## handsos (22 Décembre 2011)

Si j'en achète un, vais-je être vite opérationnelle pour prendre des notes à toute allure?
Qu'est-ce que ça change pour les utilisateurs?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Je pense qu'il faut que je m'y mette bientôt sinon je vais être trop dépassée par le progrès... Qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## firstimac (22 Décembre 2011)

Pour en avoir une (tablette) je dirais que les automatismes ne sont pas les memes, clavier tactile, et ça beugue de temps en temps, en plus le wifi pour surfer est tres fantaisiste, c'est à dire qu'il faut se balader dans la maison pour pouvoir capter, en ce sens je suis déçu, pour ma femme qui aime jouer, elle est tres ludique:hein:


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Décembre 2011)

firstimac a dit:


> Pour en avoir une (tablette) je dirais que les automatismes ne sont pas les memes, clavier tactile, et ça beugue de temps en temps, en plus le wifi pour surfer est tres fantaisiste, c'est à dire qu'il faut se balader dans la maison pour pouvoir capter, en ce sens je suis déçu, pour ma femme qui aime jouer, elle est tres ludique:hein:






Je suppose que tu ne parles pas d'un iPad... Aucun soucis pour capter partout en toute circonstance... Je n'utilise mon iMac que pour les grosses tâches (retouches photos montage video). Le surf est tellement plus agréable sur iPad, calé dans le canapé...






Foncé, il est beaucoup plus facile d'utiliser un iPad qu'un ordi portable...


----------



## sparo (22 Décembre 2011)

+1

Je trouve j'utilise aussi beaucoup mon ipad dans le canapé !!!

PS : un exemple de facilité d'utilisation ma fille de 2ans et demi arrive à ce servir du "Pad" comme elle dit toute seul (regarder les photos, jouer à "didou", et faire des dessins)


----------



## Madalvée (22 Décembre 2011)

On s'habitue à tout, la majeure partie des anciens de Macgé sont passés d'un Power Mac 30 pouces à un iPhone 9 pouces, alors un iPad ça doit le faire, même si personnellement j'achèterais le clavier physique.


----------



## firstimac (23 Décembre 2011)

Moumou92 a dit:


> Je suppose que tu ne parles pas d'un iPad... Aucun soucis pour capter partout en toute circonstance... Je n'utilise mon iMac que pour les grosses tâches (retouches photos montage video). Le surf est tellement plus agréable sur iPad, calé dans le canapé...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ben si, j'ai lIpad 2, et par moment je capte difficilement , je suis obligé de me déplacer, une fois connecté c'est bon je peux surfer n'importe ou, je ne comprend pas, j'avais envisagé d'installer un relais wifi mais je suis pas sur que ça vienne de ça, je passe bien avec mon portable


----------



## Gwen (23 Décembre 2011)

Personnellement, j'écris tous mes articles sur iPad maintenant. J&#8217;adore son confort d'écriture et son clavier sur l'écran à cause de l'éclairage constant qu'il procure et la possibilité de switché facilement d'un clavier Fr à un US ou un Japonais. Je me doute que cette dernière fonctionnalité n'est pas la plus utile pour tout le monde par contre.

Je ne reviendrais pas à 100% Ordi de bureau ou portable. Le iPad surpasse ces machines dans bien des points, mais a aussi ses limitations. Il suffit de bien utiliser les bons outils pour faire ce que l'on souhaite faire.


----------



## Slide (23 Décembre 2011)

Depuis que j'ai mon iPad, j'utilise mon ordi portable pratiquement que pour synchroniser mon iPhone et mon iPad..., ou pour certain site avec flash, mouliner des films pour pouvoir les lires sur iPad ou iPhone ..., copier des cd....

Pour résumer j'utilise mon iPad 90% du temps

Aucun soucis avec le wifi, même mieux que le portable qui coupe quelque fois


----------

